# CT Fletcher I expected More...or did I?



## Dtownry (Mar 19, 2014)

CT FLETCHER: I have always been on the fence about this guy.  Do I think he is an asshole, yes.  But man I respect his intensity.  Well after watching this latest video and seeing him allow this joker to deadlift like he did I now think the guy is an idiot.

Kids never, ever deadlift like this.


----------



## DF (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like a combo dead & shrug..... Lame


----------



## event462 (Mar 19, 2014)

I actually do like the guy but I think some of the stuff he does is just for the camera. If you watch videos of him in his 30s he was way more mellow and actually way stronger. I guess he lifts so much lighter now because he had heart surgery.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't realize he coaches crossfit... His form is broken down and he pushes for more reps? Why not stop, fix his technique issues which will allow him to make more gains, safer and then go from there?

It's the age old question. YOu're chopping down a tree and the saw is dull. Do you stop to sharpen the saw or do you just double your effort.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 19, 2014)

I really only can watch CT when he is with Mike.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I didn't realize he coaches crossfit... His form is broken down and he pushes for more reps? Why not stop, fix his technique issues which will allow him to make more gains, safer and then go from there?
> 
> It's the age old question. YOu're chopping down a tree and the saw is dull. Do you stop to sharpen the saw or do you just double your effort.



It's funny you say that and I totally agree. I finally fixed my deadlift and it took a gut/ego check.  I went down almost 75 pounds but I tell you what I am happy I did it.  I will be back to 500 in no time but the right way.

My back feels better, my back is getting stronger than ever and I actually get it now.  I actually know what it feels like to really pull.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey POB what do you think of Jonnie Candito?  I think the kid is smart, well spoken, and strong as hell.  I like what he has to say.  He has helped me quite a bit.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 20, 2014)

All natural right there.  CT Felcher over here....screamin' his ass off for youtube subscriptions.  Mr. "dbol didn't cause my heart attacks---big macs did" is a complete waste of time.


----------



## monkeymelon (Mar 25, 2014)

That kid seems to know what he's doing. And I have used his 6 week program a while back and it was pretty good. If you're on gear though his workout programs have way to little volume and you'd be better off with something else. The kid is a beast though.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd like to see a video of CT Fletcher and S4L, with his moosestache, being intense and grumbling stuff together.

It would make me very happy.


----------

